
Running Geo Django on ElasticBeanstalk - Gen1us
https://blog.maddevs.io/running-geo-django-on-elasticbeanstalk-fd7b9862fb2c
======
Gen1us
Sometimes working with Elastic Beanstalk can be like this:
[https://youtu.be/i5-Tuo1bmFM?t=510](https://youtu.be/i5-Tuo1bmFM?t=510)

